# Which low angle jack plane to get



## FrogHouse (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey all, I was hoping to get an opinion on a new acquisition for the FrogHouse shop. I have decided it is time to add a low angle jack plane to my hand plane collection. The only problem, I am undecided on which brand to get: the Woodriver, the Stanley, the Veritas, or the Lie-Nielsen. I know that YouTube is populated with individual reviews of each, but only a few that compares them. At the moment the Woodriver is on the bottom of the list due to quality-for-price. Many of my other hand planes are Stanley's, but they are old Stanley's and I hear that the new tools don't always have the same quality. My budget does allow for the Veritas or the Lie-Nielsen, but I wonder if the quality is THAT superior. I then think that if I get the Stanley, I will have enough in the budget for another plane.

I would love to hear what your opinion/experience is on the topic, and which would you get (and why).

Kirk,
The Frog-House Shop


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You can get an older Stanley for five or ten bucks if you look around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

You'll be looking forever if you think you'll find a low angle jack for five or ten bucks, dhazelton.

Kirk, based on what I've read on the new Stanley LAJ, it's all about initial quality. They're a bit hit-or-miss, so if you go that way be prepared to return it if it's just not right and get another.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Get a high quality tool and it'll sting for a minute but you won't regret it for the many years you use it.

Get something less than ideal to save a few bucks and you might wonder what could have been, or worse, spend more by buying the high quality one after.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

> You can get an older Stanley for five or ten bucks if you look around.
> 
> - dhazelton


I'd like to think you may be talking about a standard jack. If you find a vintage LAJ for five or ten dollars, please tell me where you are looking so I can get my share…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, FrogHouse, get the Veritas or the Lie Niielsen. You will be happy forever. Other planes, like a jack, smoother or jointer can be had later, and for less. These are plentiful in the vintage market. Get the best LAJ you can as the difference in quality is quite clear, and there are exceptionally few vintage options to be found at a reasonable price.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

There's a 62 on Etsy, $199 plus shipping from the Ukraine

I have a Veritas low-angle Jack plane that I affectionately call my plane of last resort because when I can't seem to get the job done with anything else, I grab the Veritas. It's kind of like cheating at hand tool woodworking.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Can't go wrong with veritas or LN. Yes they are definitely worth it if you go that route.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the Veritas. It was a little more expensive yes, but it has been a joy to use. There is nothing about it I don't like.


----------



## tshiker (Oct 25, 2014)

I have the new Stanley Sweetheart 62 as well as a vintage one. I won ($45) the vintage 62 about 2 year's ago and except for a broken tote ( which is unique to the 62 I think) is in fantastic condition so it sits on a shelf looking pretty! I received the newer 62 as a Christmas gift that same year. The new 62 is much, much heavier than the vintage one. The casting and the blade (A2) on the new one are much thicker! The original new 62 I got as a gift had to be returned due to the fact I could not square the blade to the mouth without a very significant skew ground on the blade. The frog and the body are one casting on this plane and even with the lateral lever It just didn't work. Returned it to Home Depot and got a new one from Walmart. This one is perfect as far as castings go but just as heavy. If you look around and are patient you can find them for under $120 shipped. I have never used a LN or Veritas.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

My #1 game changer is the Veritas PMV-11 irons! Love my L.N. 102 and then 60 1/2 Rabbit, but wish they had 
PMV-11 irons! I do have a Stanley 60 1/2 which has the PMV-11 iron but it has been upstaged by a DX60.


----------



## Turkeyfeather (Feb 7, 2018)

I have owned the Lie-Nielsen for a few years and love it. If you buy it I would recommend buying the extra iron with the increased angle for eliminating tearout on hardwoods. I also purchased the scraper and toothed irons to play with. The scraper is fun but not necessary. The toothed blade fills up and has to be cleaned a lot. This plane also works much better if you adjust your mouth clearances properly.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I got the LN, and my brother has the LV. I have handled the Woodriver and stanley. I would not buy either of those last ones.

The LV is bigger and heavier. You may like that. The LN is just perfect for me though. Light enough to bring to the work but heavy enough to stay in the cut. Fit and finish is flawless on both. Definitely worth buying for a little more $ over the wood river.

Brian


----------



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey Froghouse, 
I found this channel on youtube. He compares the bench and LAJ for LN and Veritas.
He actually selects the LN for a bench plane Veritas for LAJ.
He is an informative guy and provides very good instructional videos that iv found helpful. Despite being around 23-25 he is quite knowledgeable which is good to see from young guys.

Link to comparison is


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Hey Froghouse,
> I found this channel on youtube. He compares the bench and LAJ for LN and Veritas.
> He actually selects the LN for a bench plane Veritas for LAJ.
> He is an informative guy and provides very good instructional videos that iv found helpful. Despite being around 23-25 he is quite knowledgeable which is good to see from young guys.
> ...


Actually pretty good! As with, everyone and everthing, personnal opinion and preference account for a lot.
Oh and not all A-1, O-2 are made the same, PMV-11 being the new one is very consisitent so far, this might change with the increased demand but I hope not?


----------



## FrogHouse (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks to all for your input. I am leaning to the Ver. With the PMV11. Thought the idea of owning a LN is tempting.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

And if you need your carpet cleaned it's right at your fingertips as well.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I was schooled - I see the difference and what you are looking for. Yes, I meant a standard plane - I've paid as little as two dollars for one.


----------



## JohnKaye (Nov 1, 2010)

I had the Stanley and lots of woes. Bought the Veritas and a couple of blades and it's my go to for all planing except for scraping.


----------



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

I own the Veritas LAJ and bevel up smoother and jointer. These are my favorites hand tools by far. Just get them and you won't be disappointed.

I prefer the Veritas over LN because the Veritas has set screws for the blade and mouth. You can dial it in very precisely. Those set screws are not gimmicks. The Pm-V11 blades are really nice. Sharp and hold an edge well.

If budget is an issue and you plan on getting only one bevel up plane then you can get a new Stanley. They are good planes and don't let anyone tell you differently. But if you are going to get multiple bevel up planes then definitely get the Veritas because you can switch the blades among them.

I tried the "get an old Stanley and fix it up" thing and the magic wore off quickly. Especially if you are flattening a #7 or #8. They work, but not like modern planes. Modern planes are more stout, have thicker and better blades, and are better machined. If you really want to go this route then at least upgrade to a modern blade.

I hope this gives you some options and things to consider. But in short, if you got the coin for a Veritas then just get it. Trust me. Search eBay and Craigslist for used ones too. I bought two of my Veritas planes used. I got a deal on the smoother 

God bless.


----------



## Splash (Apr 28, 2013)

I bought the Veritas LAJP. I like having the choice of steel and went with the PM-V11…it's the best of both A-1 and O-2. ...plus I can buy A-1 and O-2 steel blades if I want to which is a nice option. LN doesn't have that option…you go with A-1. This plane cuts like I'm shaving wood instead of planing. So beautiful. I only wish I bought one sooner. I also like that the Veritas has a brass screw that keeps the mouth from slamming against the blade when you are clearing shavings. Neither are magical…both are good. I am not into buying name brands for the sake of saying I own a name brand. Lie Nielson is good..I just think the Veritas is better well thought out. Now if you asked about a block rabbit plane…whole different story….Lie Nielson hit a home run.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

People who buy LN tools will always disagree, but the LV handtools all seem to work a lot better in my hands. All the others are cheap junk people buy who don't want users.

That PMVII steel is the BOMB.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I got a low angle Keen Kutter at a yard sale for $4. Does that count…..???


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

My Veritas LA #4 is my bench go-to plane. If I was going to buy a LA Jack Plane, I'd buy the Veritas.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> I got a low angle Keen Kutter at a yard sale for $4. Does that count…..???
> 
> - OleGrump


Did they make a LA jack plane?


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

Just my two cents…to me, the Woodriver is high on my list for price/quality…I own quite a few WR planes and have absolutely no issues with them. I bought them initially because I didn't want to spend the money on a LN or LV and thought that I would upgrade later. I see no need to. The fit and finish on my LV and LN planes is far superior to the WR planes I own, but if money is a concern, I wouldn't rule out the WR.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I was schooled - I see the difference and what you are looking for. Yes, I meant a standard plane - I ve paid as little as two dollars for one.
> 
> - dhazelton


We all get schooled from time to time. Perhaps go plane shopping this weekend as penance…. lol


----------

